# Pigeon won't fly away



## CharlotteAlicia

Hi, 
There is a pigeon in my garden that has been there all day. He's eating and drinking fine. Normally the pigeons stay at the end of the garden, but this one made me jump by being right next to the house and the table and chairs. He walked off casually and hid himself behind a flower pot. I was concerned and put some food down for him and he came out to eat. 

He tried to take off but flapped a bit (to about knee height), then tried to jump onto the chair but didn't make it. Thought he might be spooked so left, but later on I found him sitting on the back of a chair... then I thought he had flown away but then found him scrambling on top of the open window towards the roof (live in a bungalow).. He had a sleep on the window sill next and now he is on the floor..where he hid originally..

There doesn't appear to be anything wrong with him, he had a wander around the garden and is eating and drinking fine.. My mother says that he is probably just old.. but I really don't want to leave him out there even if this is the case..

Any ideas of what might be wrong?
Or anyone had similar experiences?

I've taken in a few pigeons before, but it has always been clear that there is something wrong..

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Feefo

Old age wouldn't stop him flying. Weakness can, infection, parasites....is it a wood pigeon or a feral? Adult or fledgeling?

Can you take him inside or the night to prevent him being found by foxes? Put a clean piece of kitchen towel under him and let us know what the poops are like, they can tell us a lot.

What part of Kent are you in? Do you have a rescue centre near you?


----------



## CharlotteAlicia

It is a feral pigeon, don't think it's a fledgling. He's hidden himself behind a massive pot so when I manage to get at him I'll take a picture. 

A poo he did earlier on the patio was white with a strand of solid.. I shall try get a better visual! 

I'm in Herne Bay. I have taken pigeons to High Halden (The Retreat) in Ashford, but it's quite a long drive. There is a website for a place in Thanet, though I'm not sure if they're a fully fledged rescue place. I will try and ring once I've secured the bird. I think they are the only ones near me that are kind to pigeons.

Thank you for your response


----------



## CharlotteAlicia

Here are some pictures of the pigeon. I've managed to get him, he's got food and water.


----------



## Feefo

It is an adult but not particularly old. Can you phone Ingrid at Swale Wildlife Rescue? She might be able to pick it up and (I have been told) has an aviary for unreleasables.

07877280348


----------



## catmicky

Cute bird.


----------



## Feefo

I looked at the map and that doesn't seem to be any closer than the Retreat, but they picked up a bird from Herne Bay a couple of weeks ago...on the other hand, the Retreat has a massive new aviary for unreleasable birds and a non euthenasia policy.


----------



## CharlotteAlicia

Thank you for your help. I contacted the lady at Swale Wildlife Rescue and dropped the pigeon off yesterday, where I know he'll be looked after  Need to invest in some cardboard pet carriers as I'm now out of boxes!


----------



## Feefo

Thank you for ensuring the little one will be cared for!


----------

